

Work Backwards: The Key to Overcoming Imposter Syndrome - pmcpinto
https://amazemeet.com/blog/impostor-syndrome/

======
ianamartin
There's a huge amount of bullshit in this article, but I'm only going to
respond to this little nugget:

"A person with high self-esteem will not be experiencing the Impostor
Syndrome, at least not frequently and/or deeply."

Umm, you could not possibly be more wrong.

You will find people at the absolute top of every industry who experience
Impostor Syndrome--frequently and deeply.

Impostor Syndrome can be an extremely powerful motivator if you use it
correctly. And it can serve as an ego-limiting device once you get to be
really really good at something.

Just because something is called a syndrome doesn't mean it's always negative
or that it even needs to be overcome. It's not a malignant tumor that is
guaranteed to kill you if you don't cut it out. It's just a way of looking at
the world. It can be healthy for some people to live a life of, "I'm not good
enough/don't know enough yet."

For other people, that can be toxic.

And some people just aren't any good at certain things. That's not impostor
syndrome. It's Dunning-Kreuger.

